# Going Up and Down Stairs



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is the thread I started when I had the same questions. I built a ramp in the back for Sammy when she was a pup and for my other dog with bad hips. I also bought a ramp that is used to get dogs into a van and put it on the front steps until Sammy got bigger.
Go to chit chat and look for Dog Ramp thread. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28060


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you will be fine by just limiting the number of steps your pup has to navigate. As a pup Oakly was carried upstairs to bed but when he was too heavy to carry he was on his own. By the time he was 6 months he was making all kinds of crazy leaps and bounds so I just let him be the judge of what he could and couldn't do. The biggest favor you can do is to keep you pup slim and trim.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I have the same problem with stairs. I live on the 3rd floor of our apartment. I carry her up and down all day long, because I feel she is too little (9 weeks old) However, we still have 2 years at this place, so I don't know if it will ever be good for her to go up these stairs??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If she is walking up and down, I think she would be fine. IMO it is when they run and jump up and down the steps. Just make sure they dont jump.


----------

